# 7 point



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is a 7 point, we need to knock out at the lease, just wondering how old do yall think he is.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

5 1/2


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> 5 1/2


* at least....*


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

The pot belly says it all he's done kind of looks like a mule deer ?


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to flick a stick in that ole boy. Bad genetics. Cool looking rack though. He would make a really nice looking skull mount. Jalapeno & cheese sausage material. MMM


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

He shoulda been gone two years ago. Good luck now that he is mature he will be harder to kill. Cool 7pt. He might score well in a contest.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What Bucksnort said...nice buck all around.

TH


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Yall no joke, you see all those pics are at that time, a couple right at first light, then hes gone. Might have to break out the Smoke pole, when the rut kicks in for him, to just get him out of the place. Headed down, this week maybe he will mess up.


----------

